# Best winter bass lures



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

What are the best bass lures for when the water gets extremely cold before ice forms or after it thaws?, 
I was thinking grubs, drop shot, jerkbait, jig slowly twitched, wondering what everyone else throws when It gets really cold?

don’t go ice fishing anymore bc fell through 2 years ago, that was enough for me.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Blade baits work well in winter time. Also cant go wrong with trying a swim jig or buck tail IMO.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I like a 1/8 oz. Vib-e, All silver, 4lb. floro.
Perch and Crappie will also eat it.
Loosen you drag, in case you bump int a good one.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I catch alot of cold water bass slow rolling a blade bait. When I was younger,in ponds I caught alot of big cold water bass on small rooster tails. Jerkbaits,are another fav of mine.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Fished a mwcd lake yesterday water temp was 42. started off with a dt6 and caught a bass in 2 foot of water within 5 min. Ended up casting cranks and ned rig rest of the day and caught 10 bass and one saugeye. All in 5 foot or less of water. Tried jerkbait for awhile with no bites. Usually I prefer a jerkbait more than a crank this time of year but they wanted the crank. If I could only use 3 baits from November to ice it would be a dt6 crank a smithwick elite 8 jerkbait and a ned rig.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

#1-Blade
#2-Blade
#3-Blade
Chrome, gold, & white/chart with varied retrieves


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

medium crappie minnow under a bobber. That's all I throw in the winter!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Hair Jig


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

X2. My go to winter bass lure


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nichols 1/2 Shatterd glass Spoon
3/16 Vibee
ECO Tungsten Jr. Burst Roll Tide w/2.3 Joshys


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

You guys are getting me fired-up,
70 days and counting!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

A buddy of mine has been killing them with Neds, 2.75" tubes, and hair jigs. Been working them real slow but has been catching some nice ones.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

My best luck has been from a ned rig dragged sloooowly, with some long pauses. Like a 4-5min retrieve.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Lucky Craft Pointer, or the similar Stay Cee. Smithwick Rattlin' Rogue.


----------

